# Lab/Chow mix....Do you see the chow?



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They're probably going by her tongue!?!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

That's what I was guessing too Kimm. I do see the lab in the strong snout but I also noticed the fur had a golden sheen to it. Could have just been the lighting as well.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sometimes the tail will give you a clue, too. She's adorable.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Would really need to see a shot while standing huh?

She is pretty though, right!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

There is an interesting page here, with photos of dogs with black tongues:
http://www.columbusdogconnection.com/BlackTongueDebate.htm

It also lists the breeds known to produce tongue spots.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She is precious! People seem to assume that black spots mean chow. Danny has a black spot on the back of his tongue and I know he was turned into the shelter with his AKC papers.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lots of GR's I've met up with have those treat spots! Jester has Mickey Mouse on his tongue...


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Jazz and Jules both have treats spots!!!!!!

First time I saw Jazz's which is way back on her tongue, I scoured the house for the eaten marker! LOL!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Are you thinking about getting this dog? Or just asking about it's looks?

Personally, I'd run from a chow mix. I could never ID the mix in Bear, but since they note chow is in there I can see it a little in the snout and in what looks like fuller fur around the neck. Actually... now that the photos have loaded, I can see the chow in the face on the 3rd pic.

Pretty? I think so! Chow? I have little kids, so I'd be concerned ... that said... that is coming from someone who has small kids and probably not as much time to be on top of possible signs of aggression.


Tiffany


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Not thinking of getting her at all! Am just a 2 dog family here! Was just curious.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

For them to say 3/4 lab and 1/4 chow they must somehow know the history of this dogs parents and such. But I would never guessed any Chow in that dog.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

The 3rd picture makes me think of a chow just by the way the eyes are set in the face.

The following is something that I read in a book called "Successful Dog Adoption" by Sue Sternberg:

*Shelter Shorthand*

_Animal shelters seem to boil down all breeds and mixes to four basic types:

1. If the dog is black, no matter how big or small, how short or long his hair, the dog is a "Labrador Mix."

2. If the dog has wiry hair, it's a "terrier mix."

3. If the dog is a Pit Bull type, it's a "Lab-Boxer mix."

4. If the dog is black and tan, no matter how big or small, how short or long his hair, the dog is a "shepherd mix."_


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

The shape of her head is a little Chow-ish... too wide for just Lab... -S


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> The shape of her head is a little Chow-ish... too wide for just Lab... -S


Yes...I agree with Stephanie...and the ears are high set...unlike a lab. 

Maddie has black spots on her tongue. :


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

gold'nchocolate said:


> The 3rd picture makes me think of a chow just by the way the eyes are set in the face.
> 
> The following is something that I read in a book called "Successful Dog Adoption" by Sue Sternberg:
> 
> ...


 
I agree - as I said - it was the 3rd pic that I really saw the chow in the dog. It was the set of the eyes in the 3rd pic that I did see chow. If I was stretching a bit, the extra fur around the neck with the reddish color mixed in....

Now.. Around here, the (#4) black and tan would indicate hound, not shepard mix.


Tiffany


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

TiffanyK said:


> Are you thinking about getting this dog? Or just asking about it's looks?
> 
> Personally, I'd run from a chow mix. I could never ID the mix in Bear, but since they note chow is in there I can see it a little in the snout and in what looks like fuller fur around the neck. Actually... now that the photos have loaded, I can see the chow in the face on the 3rd pic.
> 
> ...


Chows are one of the most devoted dogs to their family. They may not care for outsiders, but one you are in, you are in forever. My chow mix was actually better overall with kids because she was small (corgi mix we think) and didn't knock them down the way my bigger dogs did. She absolutely, totally adored children. I finally had to have her pts when she was 10 because of her dog and people (not kids) aggression. It broke my heart. I will forever feel guilty about it because she loved *us* so much.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Kinda looks like my Nellie!








Nellie has black spots on her tounge too, but she is a lab/golden retriever mix. Maybe see a little in the last picture, something about the color/coat,


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I see what you guys are saying about the eyes now in the picture.

Nellie was who I first thought of when I seen this precious little girl!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

When I first saw her I thought yes I can see the chow around her neck and in her face (before I saw the spotted tongue). I had a 1/2 chow 1/2 shepard as a kid. She was a great dog, very attached to our family. Didn't care much for my brothers friends. She had good instincts...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

The longish fur, the ruff around the neck look a little like chow, plus the reddish/gold tint to fur. But heck, unless they know for sure, I would say it could be almost any kind of mix.


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

My friends have a dog that is half golden and half chow, and he looks exactly like that dog, head shape, ear shape and body, but he is gold. his name is cub and he is cute just like that one.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> They're probably going by her tongue!?!


 
Me too...thats the only chow I see in her


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

I see more lab than chow and she looks like a sweet dog. One of the sweetest dogs I owned was a lab/chow mix named Holden. She was gentle with everyone. This picture was taken shortly after we rescued her, her coat was so knotted up that she had to be shaved. She lived to be 15.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Swanlock and CreekView, your Golden's look like sisters. I've noticed that similarity since Caryn changed her signature pic.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Deborah said:


> I see more lab than chow and she looks like a sweet dog. One of the sweetest dogs I owned was a lab/chow mix named Holden. She was gentle with everyone. This picture was taken shortly after we rescued her, her coat was so knotted up that she had to be shaved. She lived to be 15.


She looks like one happy dog!!


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Redford was a chow/golden mix that I found when he was 3 months old. At first his tongue had a few black spots but it turned black as he got older. Red's temperment was definitely chow. Redford and Holden both had much smaller ears than a golden or a lab and their snouts were heavier. Oh, and their coats were thicker and much harder to groom, it took FOREVER to get Red wet to the skin and 1 combing session would yield a lawn and garden sized bag of fur.


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

paula bedard said:


> She looks like one happy dog!!


 
Who Holden? Yes, I think Holden was very happy to be rescued. I found her at Holden Beach, it was about 100 degrees out and she was limping down the road. She weighed 35 lbs (severely underweight) and she stunk to high heaven. I don't think anyone had ever given her toys or played with her, she never showed much interest in toys. We had her for 10 years.

The poor gal had a stroke in Oct 2006, Lucie laid by her side all night until we could get her to the vet the next morning.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Swanlock and CreekView, your Golden's look like sisters. I've noticed that similarity since Caryn changed her signature pic.


Ha, that's funny, never really noticed. That's Daisy's I'm waiting for cheese look.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, she I think is part chow. She looks a lot like my Jetta-girl did, in fact it makes me miss my puddin' head. I KNOW she was lab/ chow because we knew her parents. If we could get a look at the tail and rump, we'd know for certain.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> I see what you guys are saying about the eyes now in the picture.
> 
> Nellie was who I first thought of when I seen this precious little girl!


Yeah she really looks like Nellie when Nellie was a pup. She is beautiful! Hope she gets a good home 
And actually my one cousin swears that Nellie is part chow, because of her tounge and her bushy tail and furry butt, but I think the tail and butt are more golden like


----------

